# EMT stacking through concrete core



## Tech1g (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a basement remodel with tight restirctions in the area that I can run my lighting system.
I have ran into an issue where I cannot locate information regarding running multiple EMT through brick/concrete wall.
At the moment I have been forced to stack my EMTs side by side through my current core and am looking for more advice on my problem. 

Is there a code that refrences running multiple conduits through a single penetration perhaps a hole size/EMT ratio?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Are any of these used for jacuzzi bubble tubs or satellite TV’s?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice Avitar. Very trending.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> Are any of these used for jacuzzi bubble tubs or satellite TV’s?


I spewed coffee out my nose reading this.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> I spewed coffee out my nose reading this.



Well, a picture would help (big or small) but I think he’s going to need tape.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> Well, a picture would help (big or small) but I think he’s going to need tape.


Hope it helps.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Tech1g said:


> Is there a code that refrences running multiple conduits through a single penetration perhaps a hole size/EMT ratio?


Hole has to be 3x the OD of the conduit minimum.


----------



## Tech1g (Jan 30, 2020)

EMT stack https://imgur.com/gallery/Yztw4FH


----------



## Tech1g (Jan 30, 2020)

We are also located in California


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Helmut said:


> Hole has to be 3x the OD of the conduit minimum.


And that’s actual size, not trade size. 

See annex C, [Sec. 344.22]


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Tech1g said:


> We are also located in California


Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

The OD of your core must be larger then the total calculated size of the ID of all the conduits combined.


----------

